# Chess Challenge



## CharlieJ (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm on chess.com as Charlie Johnson. Challenge me to a game. If you win, I'll read a good book of your choice (English only, haven't read it before, and I may ask for another choice if it's over 500 pages). It doesn't have to be theology, but it certainly can be.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just joined. I never knew of this site. I go by ReformedChris88
When are you free to play? I will be away till Monday night but would love to play sometime. 
I love chess, its a game full of challenge and its manly.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't play live, only correspondence. You have a few days to make a move.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Will be registering soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Oops. My username is CharlieJohnson. No spaces. I don't know if that would make a difference.


----------



## baron (Jun 23, 2011)

Why not just read a good book?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be asking for a game...username joelws.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie, have joined and challenged you to a game.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 23, 2011)

I meant everyone OTHER THAN Lane Keister. Should be fun. What's the book?


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 23, 2011)

I am on the site also. PM me if you want my username.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey friends,
glad to see some of you invited me to a game. I am out of town through Monday so I won't have time to play till Tuesday. I want to play, I will just be in the mountains with out the computer. Send me an invite come Tuesday, I'll play anyone.


----------

